# my 2 year old throwing up everytime he has a coughing fit Normal?



## mummyof3babas

my 2 yr old has had a nasty cough for weeks now and 4 days ago he couldnt keep anything down including liquids and constantly vomiting:( well hes now over that and eating fine but his cough has got that severe its causing him to vomit, even in his sleep:cry: i had the doc out who said his chest is clear:wacko: but the cough sounds horrible and keeping him up all night and the vomiting is really worrying me anyone else been through this im scared he has something serious but 2 docs have said his chest is clear:(


----------



## Sproglet

Could it be whooping cough? Even if he's vaccinated it doesn't give 100% protection. Me and my brother had it in our late teens, he coughed so hard he threw up after every meal, whereas I had the classic whooping sound with each coughing fit. But the cough lasts for a long time after the actual illness has gone- I had the cough 10-11 weeks and docs said I was fine too (they never actually said it was whooping cough but my brother was exposed and started with the cough then I caught it from him).


----------



## mummyof3babas

for some reason that actually kept coming to mind :/ if hes any worse tonight il head to a&e hes worse at night im also pregnant and worried if it is it could have an affect on my unborn baby:/ x


----------



## george83

i literally could have written this post, my 16 month old is going through the exact same thing, every night for the past week nearly he's been sick coughing in his sleep we're both exhausted! i took him to the doctors this morning who wasn't even interested she listened to his chest and said to go back in 5 weeks if he's still ill - i was like what? 5 weeks my poor little boy is petrified every time he coughs now and i'm meant to do nothing for 5 weeks.


----------



## Sproglet

Oh- try steam inhalations ( bring them in the bathroom while you have a lovely hot shower) it sometimes helps soothe a cough.


----------



## mummyof3babas

awww no way i swear some doctors P me off seriously, im so worried about him but dont want the docs at the hosp to say the same :/ i actually think its more than just a cough as hes had coughs and colds before but not to the extent of vomiting im also exhausted i was woke up last night to him vomiting in my hair bless him:( really is getting me down now has gone on for to long :( hope ur LO gets well soon hun x


----------



## jd83

My older son used to do that when he was a baby and had a cold. He would cough so hard he'd throw up a whole meal. The pediatrician told me that babies and small children just have very sensitive gag reflexes, and a hard cough can easily make them throw up. She told me to keep an eye out for fever or other signs of more serious illness, but not to worry too much about throwing up from coughing. obviously if it keeps happening though, more than a few days to a week, I would get your son checked again to see if they missed something.


----------



## RKW

It sounds like typical whooping cough symptoms, I would give nhs direct a call, and try and get in to see the doctor again x


----------



## mummyof3babas

hes had the cough now for about 6 weeks but its just got severe enough to make him actually sick, soo worrying :( hes alot worse when upset :(x


----------



## mummyof3babas

i really hope its not whooping cough espesh for my lil guys sake but also because im 16 weeks pregnant:( can he even get it if hes had all his injections up to date? x


----------



## mommy0629

jd83 said:


> My older son used to do that when he was a baby and had a cold. He would cough so hard he'd throw up a whole meal. The pediatrician told me that babies and small children just have very sensitive gag reflexes, and a hard cough can easily make them throw up. She told me to keep an eye out for fever or other signs of more serious illness, but not to worry too much about throwing up from coughing. obviously if it keeps happening though, more than a few days to a week, I would get your son checked again to see if they missed something.

Yeah, I wouldn't get too worried about the vomiting as a sign of anything serious, only meaning it's most likely just due to what this poster said. BUT, that is a bad cough and I'd insist he be given something to relieve it because the frequent vomiting can hurt his throat.

I do know a trick for helping with coughing that sounds crazy, but I_ swear_ it works. Do you have Vicks Vapor Rub there? or something like it? Put it on the bottoms of his feet, a good amount of it, and then put on socks or footed pajamas. I know I know, sounds nuts, but I heard it a few years ago and I'm telling you it works. I've done it, my DH has and I've done it with ds, works for all of us. Seriously deminishes the coughing by like 75%.

Someone else also recommended a mist humidifier, that also helps :thumbup:


----------



## mummyof3babas

thankyou im going to try the vicks to see if it helps him a lil any relief for my lil boy will make me happy hes soo fussy and upset today and i feel useless hes also on cough medicine but its a nightmare to get it down him x


----------



## jd83

mommy0629 said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> My older son used to do that when he was a baby and had a cold. He would cough so hard he'd throw up a whole meal. The pediatrician told me that babies and small children just have very sensitive gag reflexes, and a hard cough can easily make them throw up. She told me to keep an eye out for fever or other signs of more serious illness, but not to worry too much about throwing up from coughing. obviously if it keeps happening though, more than a few days to a week, I would get your son checked again to see if they missed something.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't get too worried about the vomiting as a sign of anything serious, only meaning it's most likely just due to what this poster said. BUT, that is a bad cough and I'd insist he be given something to relieve it because the frequent vomiting can hurt his throat.
> 
> I do know a trick for helping with coughing that sounds crazy, but I_ swear_ it works. Do you have Vicks Vapor Rub there? or something like it? Put it on the bottoms of his feet, a good amount of it, and then put on socks or footed pajamas. I know I know, sounds nuts, but I heard it a few years ago and I'm telling you it works. I've done it, my DH has and I've done it with ds, works for all of us. Seriously deminishes the coughing by like 75%.
> 
> Someone else also recommended a mist humidifier, that also helps :thumbup:Click to expand...

This works for us too:) Don't know how, but it does:)


----------



## Foogirl

My daughter is 3 and still does this from time to time. And she's not really pukey type of girl, never was. I've almost done it myself a few times so I guess it's quite normal.

There is whooping cough doing the rounds, but I would say, if your LO had it, you'd be in no doubt, it is a really distinctive sound.


----------



## mummyof3babas

been to the doctors again, he has croup! at first he said it was a viral infection ( he says this everytime he sees my boys) until he heard him cough! so glad i got the bottom of it yet if its not gone when hes finished his course of medicine i will be taking him to a&e thankyou girls x


----------



## jd83

mummyof3babas said:


> been to the doctors again, he has croup! at first he said it was a viral infection ( he says this everytime he sees my boys) until he heard him cough! so glad i got the bottom of it yet if its not gone when hes finished his course of medicine i will be taking him to a&e thankyou girls x

One of my good friends has a son who seems to get croup a lot, and what helps her son is to stand him in front of an open fridge for a few minutes when he gets a coughing fit.


----------



## rory83coyotes

Are you sure its not asthma. My dd has it and some times she doesn't wheeze but a non stop cough is a sign her airway is constricted and needs a treatment.


----------



## mummyof3babas

i have asthma and my other lil boy has it but atm there both suffering from the croup he also has the cough but il be sure to get him checked out because it could be a possibilty x


----------

